# NRC Approves Wolf Season for 2013!



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Today the NRC approved a wolf hunting and trapping season that will start November 15, 2013 and end December 31, 2013. There will be a quota of 43 wolves allocated across three areas in the UP where wolf-human conflicts have not been able to be resolved by other means.

Licenses will be available August 3rd on a first come-first served basis.

It goes to show that when we speak together- they hear our voice!

Thanks to all who got involved!

John


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
May 9, 2013
Contact: Amy Trotter, Michigan United Conservation Clubs, (517) 331-1909 [email protected]
MUCC Applauds NRC in Approving Michigan Wolf Season

ROSCOMMON, MI  In a landmark decision this evening, the Natural Resources Commission approved a limited wolf hunting and trapping season for Michigan's Upper Peninsula. MUCC members have long supported a sustainable hunting and trapping season for wolves.

"Wolves are a conservation success story, with populations having been recovered for a decade. Having hunters and trappers assist the Department with their management continues the scientific-based framework that has been so successful in sustaining other recovered populations like elk and turkey in Michigan", said MUCC Executive Director Erin McDonough.

Armed with quality information from a variety of in and out of state wildlife experts, the NRC made some amendments to the season initially proposed by the DNR wildlife staff.

There will be a target of 43 wolves among three management units; the level of proposed harvest and size and location of the units are commensurate with the level of recent nuisance complaints and depredation events.

Commissioner John Madigan, chair of the NRC Wildlife and Fisheries Committee, stated "As with other states that have authorized the public hunting of wolves, we believe that any target harvest level for a first hunt should be conservative....We believe that our recommendation will lead to a pragmatic and flexible program for managing wolves that recognizes the wide range of values people have for wolves."

In 2013, the season will open on November 15 and go through December 31, or whenever the desired unit harvest is met (which ever comes first). To manage this highly controlled season, a hunter will be required to report successful harvest by the end of the day via a designated phone line and also check in within 3 days to a DNR check station to allow them to collect biological information. Once the harvest is met (or expected to be met imminently) for an area, the entire unit will be closed for the season. Licensed hunters will be required to check daily online or by calling in to see if any units have been closed.

The NRC has proposed to offer 1,200 licenses over the counter, and available for sale on August 3, 2013 until October 31, or when ever they are sold out. Proof of a hunter safety certificate or previous hunting license must be shown at the time of purchase. Any legal hunting device, including firearms, archery, and crossbows, will be allowed for hunting as well as the use of foothold traps, on both public and private land.

As Michigan does with each and every game species and hunting/trapping regulation, the DNR intends to use adaptive management practices, which will evaluate the success of management, population levels, and the amount of effort spent to reach the desired harvest. This information will help to aide them in determining the parameters for future seasons.
Founded in 1937, Michigan United Conservation Clubs (MUCC) is the largest state-specific conservation organization in the country. Its mission is to conserve, defend and enhance Michigans natural resources and outdoor heritage.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

That is fantastic news.


----------



## FINNyooper (Jan 16, 2009)

Good to hear... I think I will still be out of state on Aug 3rd so no chance at a tag for this guy. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Beaverhunter2 said:


> ...........
> Licenses will be available August 3rd on a first come-first served basis.
> ..........
> John


Wow. Probably no other way to handle that this year. Congrats to all who put some time into this effort.

Is this likely to a point system in the future like bear and elk ?

L & O


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

Liver and Onions said:


> Wow. Probably no other way to handle that this year. Congrats to all who put some time into this effort.
> 
> Is this likely to a point system in the future like bear and elk ?
> 
> L & O


Not sure I understand how this is going to work, the quota is set for 43 wolves but they are allocating 1,200 OTC licenses for a season that runs Nov. 15th - Dec. 31st. So how does that work? I guess that like Sturgeon fishing on Black lake, that the season will end when the quota is met but how will hunters know when that happens? If there are 1,200 licenses in hunter's pockets, how are they going to know when that 43rd wolf has been whacked, since the DNR won't have an accurate count until after the hunters have checked in the carcasses? 

The DNR wolf specialist at yesterdays meeting estimated the population at around 550 +/- wolves.


----------



## N.E. Outdoorsman (Sep 18, 2006)

I will give it a shot, come Aug 3! I will be looking for a wolf guide, if I get one


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Munsterlndr said:


> Not sure I understand how this is going to work, the quota is set for 43 wolves but they are allocating 1,200 OTC licenses for a season that runs Nov. 15th - Dec. 31st. So how does that work? I guess that like Sturgeon fishing on Black lake, that the season will end when the quota is met but how will hunters know when that happens? If there are 1,200 licenses in hunter's pockets, how are they going to know when that 43rd wolf has been whacked, since the DNR won't have an accurate count until after the hunters have checked in the carcasses?
> 
> The DNR wolf specialist at yesterdays meeting estimated the population at around 550 +/- wolves.


 They're going to have to call in each day to see if their unit quota has been reached. They may not get just the 43rd wolf, they may get the 48th wolf by the time it's done. Frankly, that's close enough for government work for me. Are there exactly 648 wolves in the States, no one knows for sure. I believe, however, that the numbers do fall within a scientific fudge factor of maybe 10 percent of that.

If you've ever experienced the way we do goose harvest numbers in management units in our state, that system works well.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## on_point (Sep 30, 2011)

I am just glad this passed and lansing for once went and addressed the concerns for people in the UP with wolf populations. There was such a negative smear campaign to not get this past by out of state liberal animal activists groups it was unreal. 

I read a bunch of the yahoo comments on this and it was comical how people are like they are majestic animals, trophy hunters are the only ones that care, they were here first we should adapt to them. bla bla bla Many of these people probably never set foot in the U.P. let alone be able to find it on a map. 

I always thought they should dart them and relocate them into suburbs of cities so that they can keep deer populations in check where people are so anti-hunting.


----------



## Midalake (Dec 7, 2009)

"The DNR wolf specialist at yesterdays meeting estimated the population at around 550 +/- wolves. "


WAS HE LOOKING AT THE STATS FROM 10 YEARS AGO!!!!!!!


THAT NUMBER IS A FRICKIN JOKE.

Dave


----------



## Northwood lures (Jan 23, 2013)

Midalake said:


> "The DNR wolf specialist at yesterdays meeting estimated the population at around 550 +/- wolves. "
> 
> 
> WAS HE LOOKING AT THE STATS FROM 10 YEARS AGO!!!!!!!
> ...


As I have surmised, this whole issue is a joke. MI wants to protect the wolves. Case closed.


----------



## N.E. Outdoorsman (Sep 18, 2006)

Northwood lures said:


> As I have surmised, this whole issue is a joke. MI wants to protect the wolves. Case closed.


 
There's at least 43 of them that they don't love anymore :evilsmile


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Midalake said:


> "The DNR wolf specialist at yesterdays meeting estimated the population at around 550 +/- wolves. "
> 
> 
> WAS HE LOOKING AT THE STATS FROM 10 YEARS AGO!!!!!!!
> ...


How were your surveys and data collected ? Can you please post a link to your study for us to read and compare to the DNR stats ?

L & O


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Northwood lures said:


> As I have surmised, this whole issue is a joke. MI wants to protect the wolves. Case closed.


 
Wolves can have 1 to 14 pups per litter. The average litter size is 4 to 6 pups. They say 550 wolves are up there which I believe to be a very low number. If 25% of that 550 is breeding age females and they have 5 pups per litter thats 685 potential wolves plus the 550 that they say we have now. Thats 1,235 wolves minus 43 to be hunted thats 1,192 wolves. I dont think they really want to manage this animal as much as they want to pretend to manage this animal. I dont see 43 tage adding up to anything measureable. Just my opinion.

Ganzer


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Seaarkshooter said:


> They're going to have to call in each day to see if their unit quota has been reached.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


They're going to have a call in. I mentioned this for the bobcat seasons and concern about over harvest and the reply I got was, it would be too expensive. 

Last numbers I heard for the wolf population were 800+ and that was 3-4 years ago, at least.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Nearly 600 in 2008, I bet it's closer to 800 now than the 658 they say it is.
It's a start and I understand they want to error on the the side of conservative. 
Just hope it's managed better than the bobcat season. Government entity, so that is unlikely.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

FREEPOP said:


> They're going to have a call in. I mentioned this for the bobcat seasons and concern about over harvest and the reply I got was, it would be too expensive.
> 
> Last numbers I heard for the wolf population were 800+ and that was 3-4 years ago, at least.


Bobcat license don't cost $100.00 each.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

FREEPOP said:


> Nearly 600 in 2008, I bet it's closer to 800 now than the 658 they say it is.
> It's a start and I understand they want to error on the the side of conservative.
> Just hope it's managed better than the bobcat season. Government entity, so that is unlikely.


Hunting wolves is new to Michigan (in this era) and the NRC wants to walk before they run.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

QDMAMAN said:


> Bobcat license don't cost $100.00 each.


They should be. Biggest problem is they don't know the population, no funding. Hmmmm, even I can figure that one out.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Unique thought, sounds familiar.


FREEPOP said:


> It's a start and I understand they want to error on the the side of conservative.


Good management starts with good information. Something I've always thought that was not done.


----------

